# Reshiving Ariens 10-28



## Nicko-31 (Feb 14, 2015)

Greetings all, I would like to Re shive (CHANGE PULLEY SIZE) On my Ariens 924116 snow blower. Has anyone done this and where did you perches the pulley.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Pulleys are available at Tractor Supply store and online from various sites. Bring your old pulley with you if possible. Keep in mind that you now need a new belt too. Mh


----------



## Nicko-31 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Reshiving*



motorhead64 said:


> Pulleys are available at Tractor Supply store and online from various sites. Bring your old pulley with you if possible. Keep in mind that you now need a new belt too. Mh


 Yes that was where I found some pulley's with out bringing in my old one. Has anyone actually added a larger pulley with positive success.?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some on this forum have done it to gain impeller speed and, presumably, throwing distance. I have done it out of necessity when engines are purchased with pulleys missing. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is it you consider positive success ? Throws more snow, moves faster ... ??

One source is Search results for: 'pulleys' | MFG Supply


----------



## Nicko-31 (Feb 14, 2015)

*pulley's*



motorhead64 said:


> Some on this forum have done it to gain impeller speed and, presumably, throwing distance. I have done it out of necessity when engines are purchased with pulleys missing. MH


 Yes ,I'm looking to increase Impeller Speed and thus throwing distance. I hope to throw as far or farther than a Honda. It seems to bog down when the going gets tuff.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For a 28" auger you might need to go to a bigger engine depending on how big a pulley you try to turn. The problem in increasing the size of the pulley is you decrease the available torque to throw that snow.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you considered an impeller kit? It may give you the improved throwing performance and reduce clogging to boot. There are some trade offs in increasing the top auger pulley diameter.
1. you may have to modify your belt cover.
2. Less torque , as mentioned by Kiss4afrog.
3. More wear and tear on your impeller bearing and auger gears.

There are a few people who sell kits on ebay for about $25 or you can make your own. There have been a number of threads here that go into it with some details and there are some You Tube videos on it. 

If the clearance between your impeller blades and the housing is 3/8" or more it may give you the improvements you want with out any other changes.

If you do decide to go with a larger pulley you can get AK style cast iron pulleys in a lot of places on line or at an industrial supply. (I assume you have a 1/2" or A belt) This type of pulley will give you a broad selection of sizes. Tractor Supply does have Phoenix steel welded pulley's. I found the in store selection limited. Don't use die cast pulleys. They will not hold up.

Good Luck.


----------



## Nicko-31 (Feb 14, 2015)

*pulley's*

I have a few years back added my own paddle kit but with only limited success due to not taking the impeller off the machine and the limited space inside the housing to work with. With age comes wisdom, I appreciate your insight and I will re due the paddle's on the impeller first which would be the easiest in this weather.


----------

